# Normas climatologicas para Vidigueira e/ou Beja



## calitro (26 Dez 2012 às 19:33)

Boa tarde,
agradeço se puderem facultar dados completos (normais) climatológicos para Beja e Vidigueira (incluindo ETo (mm/m)) para 1971-2000 (e 1981-2010 se houver, mesmo os provisórios).
Procura-se também a localização exacta da estação meteorológica de Beja para saber se os dados da Quinta da Saúde (Beja) são directamente comparáveis (os mesmos ou parecidos) com os da IPMA para Beja. São duas estações diferentes?
Antecipados agradecimentos
Cumprimentos,
JR


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2012 às 12:18)

Na página do IPMA tens aquilo que procuras, excepto a variável ETo, no seguinte link:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/002/

As normais são de uma estação em funcionamento desde 1941 até à data.
As coordenadas da localização, também se encontram no site.


----------



## calitro (27 Dez 2012 às 15:32)

AnDré disse:


> Na página do IPMA tens aquilo que procuras, excepto a variável ETo, no seguinte link:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/002/
> 
> As normais são de uma estação em funcionamento desde 1941 até à data.
> As coordenadas da localização, também se encontram no site.


Boa tarde AnDré e obrigado pela resposta rápida às questões colocadas.
Entretanto já tinha visto tanto o link sem os dados de ETo - o único parâmetro que me falta - como as coordenadas que parecem indicar o centro da cidade de Beja.
1.) ETo: Existe alguma possibilidade de aceder / facultar aos dados ETo para Beja?
2.) Coordenadas: Será que as coordenadas no site correspondem especificamente à localização da estação meteorológica NO CENTRO DA CIDADE (ou apenas à cidade de Beja no contexto do país)? Estou a tentar perceber se os dados de temperatura (e ETo) recolhidos na Quinta da Saúde (a 2,8kms a noroeste) pela COTR podem ser comparados directamente (e com alguma fiabilidade) dentro do contexto das normas (1981-2010) usadas pelo IPMA para o seu próprio site (se este de facto for diferente)? Poderão sempre existir deferenças significativas - ou não - devido à altitude, ao "urban heat island effect", etc.). Agradecia a V/ opinião e confirmação do local da estação do IPMA.
Melhores cumprimentos


----------

